
Scientists at De Beers Fight the Growing Threat of Man-Made Diamonds - seycombi
http://www.wsj.com/articles/de-beers-tries-to-counter-a-growing-threat-man-made-diamonds-1478434763
======
JoeAltmaier
The usual garbage that synthetic crystals are "not the real thing".

